# Which Single Stage? Toro 721 R-C or Ariens SS21EC 208



## sparc

Previously had MTD single stage for many years that finally broke down. It had the nicer more powerful engine at the time which even covered heavier snows. 

I found a couple new models this year that I have focused my attention on and wanted to see the opinions from the experts on maintenance, reliability, etc. Thanks in advance.

*Here are some of the highlights I found:*

*Ariens Path-Pro 208EC (938033)* (link)

Throws up to 35 feet
 21 inch clearing width
 208cc engine (LCT)
Plastic Chute
 Remote Chute Lever
 Electric Start
 Fuel Tank Capacity: 2.9QT (2.7L)
 Weight: 98 pounds
 3 year warranty
 $599
* Toro Power Clear 721 R-C (38751)* (link)

Throws up to 35 feet
 21 inch clearing width
 212cc engine (Loncin?)
 Steel Chute
 Extended life paddles that last twice as long (marketing?)
 Heavy duty drive belt, supposedly wider (marketing?)
 Fuel Tank Capacity: 1.1 Quarts / 1 L
 Weight: 84 pounds
 2 year warranty
 $599


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i like the fact that the ariens has electric start and a larger gas tank


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I like both very much but in terms of single stage Toro seems to be the leader above all!!! When I think single stage I think Toro. Don't know why...

Different story on 2 stage.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

Since the Ariens is rather new and not many "years of experience" behind it (well, at least their single stage machines), I would lean towards the Toro. That's what I think of when I think of a single-stage. But the larger gas tank and longer warranty IS enticing on the Ariens! You have a tough decision!


----------



## Colored Eggs

I was looking at the new single stages as well and they look pretty nice. The remote shoot adjustment is a big plus in my book and electric start if you don't like pull starting. I have the ariens 522's which are the Previous version of there single stages and they are pretty good. Only thing I hate about them is the scraper bar is plastic. If you can see them up close and personal I would look over things like "ease of maintenance" if you like doing your own repairs plus it could help in the future if a mechanic works on them in the amount of time to repair problems. For my 522's there is one cover that you unscrew and everything is right under them and easy to reach. Other than that I love my ariens single stages and I'm hoping these new ones live up to the expectation of the previous model.


----------



## micah68kj

Have used both. Both very good products. But... I have to go woth Toro. My very humble 2¢.


----------



## sparc

SnowRemovalFan said:


> Since the Ariens is rather new and not many "years of experience" behind it (well, at least their single stage machines), I would lean towards the Toro.


The toro is actually new too. I don't recall seeing this 212cc engine in other single stage Toros. I'm still leaning towards the toro because of their reputation with single stages and the fact that this commercial version sounds a bit more heavy duty than the average single stage.

Anyone know if this Toro 212cc engine has been used in any of their other machines?


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

sparc said:


> ...Anyone know if this Toro 212cc engine has been used in any of their other machines?


I think the other single-stage snowblowers currently offered by Toro have a max cc of 163.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner/Pages/snow/compare-2012-single-stage-snow.pdf


----------



## Pythons37

I would go with the heavier machine. It would indicate more content.


----------



## sparc

If i end up picking one up, it will definitely be the toro. Preliminary reviews on the Ariens don't look so good. CR didn't like the stalling of the Ariens and recommended the Toro 621 which is going to be fairly similar to the new 721 I listed in the OP. I was already leaning towards Toro anyways because of their single stage reputation.

Best and Worst Snow Blowers | Snow Blower Reviews - Consumer Reports News



> But the same Ariens that serves up such beefy, sturdy two-stage models also makes two 21-inch single-stage models that couldn’t cut it in our tests. The Ariens Pro Path 938033, $600, and Ariens Pro Path 938034 (shown above), $450 at Home Depot, both stalled repeatedly during use. The $600 model has a slightly larger engine and, when run with lots of care, stalled less often. But the two models were among the weakest at removing what municipal plows leave behind and had little throwing distance.
> 
> For about the same money, the 21-inch Toro Power Clear 621 38451, a CR Best Buy at $500, was impressive for quick clearing and chopping its way through plow piles.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

its sad to read this about the ariens cause they make such good two stage snowblowers


----------



## Shryp

detdrbuzzard said:


> its sad to read this about the ariens cause they make such good two stage snowblowers


Yea, well I do believe I have seen their testing results rating MTD way higher than Honda.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Shryp said:


> Yea, well I do believe I have seen there testing results rating MTD way higher than Honda.


 its only sad to read this because someone that doesn't know better will go buy an mtd rather than a honda, ariens, or toro
years ago after getting my ccr2450e i went looking at two stage blowers and through my job i found out that we got a discount on out door products through a warehouse ( i forget the name of the place now ) so i went and took a look. it was the usual apy stuff but even back then i was smart enough to walk away. my murry built craftsman looks heavey duty compaired to their crap


----------



## sparc

sparc said:


> Previously had MTD single stage for many years that finally broke down. It had the nicer more powerful engine at the time which even covered heavier snows.


just when i had settled on a new toro, I took a second look at the old 1980s MTD single stage and figured out the auger assembly wasn't as messed up as I thought. Looks like 50 cents in screws might keep it going another year or two.

My wallet just saved $600 so I guess I should be happy. Maybe Toro will have the quick chute and some LED lights on the 721 by the time I need something new. Those two things would have made my decision a no brainer (even with the MTD fixed).


----------



## ronper

*Just tecieved my 721 r-c*

Just delivered my 721 R-C today, and it's supposed to snow tonight, so I guess I'll find out how it works in the morning! I have an older Ariens single stage that just doesn't throw the snow far enough. Never was great, but has now gotten bad despite a new set of blades and a tune up within the last couple of years. So Ariens was not on my list at all. If the Toro works anywhere near as good as the lawn mower I had several years ago, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

ronper said:


> Just delivered my 721 R-C today, and it's supposed to snow tonight, so I guess I'll find out how it works in the morning! I have an older Ariens single stage that just doesn't throw the snow far enough. Never was great, but has now gotten bad despite a new set of blades and a tune up within the last couple of years. So Ariens was not on my list at all. If the Toro works anywhere near as good as the lawn mower I had several years ago, I'll be quite happy.


 hello ron, welcome to SBF!! could you do a review of your new toro sometime tomorrow


----------



## sparc

ronper said:


> Just delivered my 721 R-C today, and it's supposed to snow tonight, so I guess I'll find out how it works in the morning! I have an older Ariens single stage that just doesn't throw the snow far enough. Never was great, but has now gotten bad despite a new set of blades and a tune up within the last couple of years. So Ariens was not on my list at all. If the Toro works anywhere near as good as the lawn mower I had several years ago, I'll be quite happy.


let us know how it goes this season. I went for a look at Ace Hardware and it seems a lot like the 621 single stage in design. I expect a slight improvement over that model with the same reliability.


----------



## ronper

*First Impressions*

As indicated, I took delivery of a Toro 721 R-C on Friday. Store where I bought it did the assembly and delivered the blower with oil filled. Had about 3" of fresh snow overnight, so first use on Saturday. Put some gas in, hit the primer about seven times as directed for first use, and it started on the first pull. Ok, so my Ariens was old, but this baby cranks snow at least 5 times farther than that one did. The fresh snow was fairly wet, and it was no problem at all. I have a full two car width drive, and the Ariens, if I put the chute at a 45 degree angle to the side, would maybe get half way to the side with the first swipe straight down the center. This threw it well onto the lawn with no problem at all. Also went through the plowed stuff at end of the driveway was like it wasn't even there. I can't believe how much better this worked. I was hoping for improvement, but never dreamed it would be this much different. A guy three doors down has an older, small two-stage unit, and mine was throwing the snow far better than his. If it continues to work like that, I'll be a very happy man.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

as to the condition of your old ariens ( i'm not trying to knock the toro ) but how were th paddles, the belt, and scraper?


----------



## JRHAWK9

Shryp said:


> Yea, well I do believe I have seen their testing results rating MTD way higher than Honda.


yeah, Consumer Reports is the LAST place I would look for any credible reviews and/or opinions of any product.


----------



## barryboze

First off, let me clarify, this is my first snowblower purchase. And I've only used a small 2 stage unit a couple of times 2-3 yrs ago.
I have been trying to decide between the Ariens and Toro (621 series) myself. I wanted the Ariens due to the larger engine (and I plan on buying a 2 stage Ariens next year). But I had 2 Ariens dealers (Toro dealers also) tell me that the Toro is the only one that will self propel with the wheels on the ground, due to the patented scraper bar. All others you have to lift the wheels (same with smaller Toros). So it came down to larger engine or convenience of wheels on the ground for me. Then I came across the 721. The 721 is marketed as a commercial snowblower with the larger engine, wider belt and thicker paddles. Electric start and remote chute control would be nice but the 721 seemed the right fit for the price for me. So I bought it yesterday just before a storm came through. By the time I got home late last night it had warmed a bit and today it's 40 degrees. I knew it, now we won't get any more snow this year 
Wait, there is hope. We just got a storm warning for the weekend. Maybe I'll get a chance to use it after all.


----------



## JRHAWK9

barryboze said:


> But I had 2 Ariens dealers (Toro dealers also) tell me that the Toro is the only one that will self propel with the wheels on the ground, due to the patented scraper bar.



That's completely NOT true. I have a Path-Pro and the scraper bar is adjustable. You can either set it so it does NOT self propel you or you can adjust it so that it does. When I got it it was adjusted so that it does. Seeing I only plan on using it for small snow events I changed it so that it does not self propel, this way the paddles should, in theory, last longer due to them not touching the pavement. The wheels always stay on the ground. 

Boy salesmen are really works of art, they don't even know the product they are selling! 

At right around the 2 minute mark....


----------



## Shryp

Yea, I had one of those old crappy MTD blowers for a couple years and never had any problems with it pulling itself through the snow.


----------



## micah68kj

After watching that vid I believe Toro is going to lose ground in the ss business if they just keep the status quo. That flip top acess panel is a great idea. Machine is good looking and 4 stroke engine with removable axle. All good stuff. I'll hang on to my Power Clear for a while but I may become a convert. Toro has led tnhe ss field for so long.


----------



## JRHAWK9

micah68kj said:


> After watching that vid I believe Toro is going to lose ground in the ss business if they just keep the status quo. That flip top acess panel is a great idea. Machine is good looking and 4 stroke engine with removable axle. All good stuff. I'll hang on to my Power Clear for a while but I may become a convert. Toro has led tnhe ss field for so long.



I agree. I also prefer the open concept instead of being completely surrounded in plastic shrouding. To me, it adds to the cheapness factor when being surrounded in plastic shrouding.


----------



## barryboze

> JRHAWK9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy salesmen are really works of art, they don't even know the product they are selling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and I agree, this is why I over analyze most of my purchases before even stepping foot in the store. I looked and looked and couldn't confirm the self propel w/wheels on the ground. All I could find on Ariens website is the bar is adjustable. Being a novice on the subject I didn't put the two together. Wish I had found this site first. Don't know if it would have made much difference as there are no Path Pro's available in this area and didn't want to wait a couple of weeks for delivery (would have been nice to have the proper info to make that decision though). Given the option of side by side and being able to, I'd walk out the door with the Ariens.
> Ariens should put this video on their website, it explains the features better than anything else I've seen.
> When I go to buy a 2 stage, can you guess where I won't be buying it?
Click to expand...


----------



## JRHAWK9

I wouldn't be too concerned, the 721 is a very good machine too.


----------



## geocachenut

*Heck Yea!*



ronper said:


> As indicated, I took delivery of a Toro 721 R-C on Friday. Store where I bought it did the assembly and delivered the blower with oil filled. Had about 3" of fresh snow overnight, so first use on Saturday. Put some gas in, hit the primer about seven times as directed for first use, and it started on the first pull. Ok, so my Ariens was old, but this baby cranks snow at least 5 times farther than that one did. The fresh snow was fairly wet, and it was no problem at all. I have a full two car width drive, and the Ariens, if I put the chute at a 45 degree angle to the side, would maybe get half way to the side with the first swipe straight down the center. This threw it well onto the lawn with no problem at all. Also went through the plowed stuff at end of the driveway was like it wasn't even there. I can't believe how much better this worked. I was hoping for improvement, but never dreamed it would be this much different. A guy three doors down has an older, small two-stage unit, and mine was throwing the snow far better than his. If it continues to work like that, I'll be a very happy man.


This review has me anxious! I ordered this snowblower yesterday, and it's due to arrive on Tuesday. Cannot wait to see how it does. I am switching from an old 5hp Tecumseh Craftsman 2 stage.


----------



## n8srq

Toro is probably lighter due to main cast aluminum frame/engine support. Far nicer than rusty metal.


----------



## n8srq

Also, the Consumer Report is for the 136 cc Ariens. That's way too small an engine for any blower.


----------



## sparc

n8srq said:


> Also, the Consumer Report is for the 136 cc Ariens. That's way too small an engine for any blower.


Technically, they claimed they tested both. 

*Quote:* "The Ariens Pro Path 938033, $600, and Ariens Pro Path 938034 (shown above), $450 at Home Depot, both stalled repeatedly during use."


----------

